# لدى مشكلة غريبة



## صوت صارخ (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام المسيح للجميع

لدى مشكلة لا أجد لها تفسير ولا حل لها

فهل من تفسير من السادة المتخصصين

لقد قمت بوضوع موضوع فى القسم الإسلامي بعنوان "السرقات المحمدية من الأشعار الجاهلية - موضوع متجدد ‏"

وبعد فترة وجدت أنه كلما دخلت هذا الموضوع يحدث خلل للـ Internet Explorer وأضطر لأغلاقة, وهذا لا يحدث إلا لهذا الموضوع فقط

فما السبب, وما هو الحل؟ حيث إنى واضع الموضوع ولا أستطيع الرد على المشاركين

شكرا مسبقا لتعبكم*


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*اخي العزيز كلامك حصل معيا فعلا لما دخلت الموضوع واضح ان العيب في القسم المحمل علية الموضوع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 سبتمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *اخي العزيز كلامك حصل معيا فعلا لما دخلت الموضوع واضح ان العيب في القسم المحمل علية الموضوع*



*لنخاطب ما روك إذن فى هذا الأمر, شكرا لتوضيحك*


----------



## My Rock (19 سبتمبر 2009)

تصحت الموضوع رد رد و صفحة صفحة و لا يوجد أي خطأ
ما هو إصدار المتصفح عندكم؟ هل حاولت إستعمال الفايرفوكس مؤقتاً كبديل؟


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*التصفح مفهوش مشكلة لكن في حالة الرغبة في الرد المتصفح Internet Explorer بيهنج Not Responding في حالة الرد فقط علي الموضوع
شكرا لتعب محبتك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*التصفح مشكلة ويحدث خلل للـ Internet Explorer  فتح الصفحة الأخيرة أو عند الرد من أى صفحة
وأنا أستخدم Internet Explorer 8*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا دخلت الموضوع ورديت ومفيش اى مشكله خالص*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي صوت صارخ دخلت الموضوع ورديت 

ممكن عندك من المتصفح

او حدثه الى الثمانية

او غير المتصفح


----------



## FADY_TEMON (23 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا عندي الحل ..أول حاجة هوا عيب متصفح ..
حمل المتصفح ده وأدعيلي يا صوت صارخ ..وربنا معاك ..

أحدث متصفح من موزيلا فاير فوكس

*"Namoroka" 3.6 Alpha 1*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7ZS4BMLZ
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (23 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7ZS4BMLZ​


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2009)

إستخدم متصفح Opera OR Firefox
فهذين المتصفحيين أسرع بكثير من Internet Explorer


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*اشكر الجميع على اهتمامهم, والموضوع ما زال مستمر, والغريبة أنه مقتصر على الصفحة رقم 6 فى الموضوع*


----------

